# Váracska



## shippothekit

*Varácska* 

I can't find the meaning of this word. I know it's Hungarian and it's the title of a song. Can someone tell me what this would mean in English?


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi shippothekit,

I am afraid no such word exists in Hungarian...
Didn't you want to write "V*á*r*a*cska"? It would mean something like "little castle", and there is a song in the musical "Les Misérables" the title of which in Hungarian is this  (in English it was "Castle on a cloud").


----------



## shippothekit

Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for.  Thank you so much. ^_^


----------

